# CA new special SE exam --- CSLRE



## Calif (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi California SE takers:

while we have been waiting for the new 2-Day SE result, which is said to come out on July 15, the Board recently post some information regarding CLSRE ( California Structural Laws and Rules Exam ), see http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/october_...al_engineer.pdf . As you may know, this is the special exam only for California new SE applicants who take the 2-day SE exam by NCEE.

Per the board, people who are required to sit for the California Structural Laws and Rules (CSLRE) Exam, they must submit the application and fees to Board office according to Examination Schedule, which is July 8th, a week from this notice.

In the meantime,which form shall people file? There's no special form for CSLRE takers, but the general SE form? If people file general SE forms, which they already filed for the April SE exam, how does the Board tell which exam they are gonna write?

In addition, no details have been given regarding the form, or the date, and what so ever regarding this exam, but the fee requirement. To me, it is just ridiculous...

Hope someone here can read more information from the Board website than I do...

Good luck to everybody in this forum!


----------



## PSMSE (Jul 1, 2011)

I contact the board today and I was talk to lady who was responsible based on the last names, said she do not know and she gave me the phone No. of other lady who was off today and she know about fee ,form etc.

I'm gone call after 4th of July as 1st thing and I'm gone put the result here.

Meanwhile let just wait to see what is our April result gone be.


----------



## mcengineer (Jul 6, 2011)

PSMSE said:


> I contact the board today and I was talk to lady who was responsible based on the last names, said she do not know and she gave me the phone No. of other lady who was off today and she know about fee ,form etc.I'm gone call after 4th of July as 1st thing and I'm gone put the result here.
> 
> Meanwhile let just wait to see what is our April result gone be.



Do you know if we have to submit the entire package again, including the reference letters for the California Structural Laws and Rules (CSLRE) Exam this October? Is is a re-file or new applications? The instruction on the website is not that clear and do not distinguish between people who took 16-hr NCEES SE exam in April and those who will be taking the CSLRE this October. I will try to give them a call tomorrow and will be posting if I have an update.


----------



## PSMSE (Jul 6, 2011)

I tried to find out by calling the board, I spent a lot of time over the phone yesterday and they pass me from one person to other!!!!!!

I will try today too and if I find out I'll let you know.

if I can not find out by Friday (July,8) , then I will fill the form without references etc. just I will fill the date as CSLRE 2011 and I'm gone attach a letter and explain I toke 16Hrs SE at April 2011.

Good Luck.


----------



## mcengineer (Jul 6, 2011)

PSMSE said:


> I tried to find out by calling the board, I spent a lot of time over the phone yesterday and they pass me from one person to other!!!!!!I will try today too and if I find out I'll let you know.
> 
> if I can not find out by Friday (July,8) , then I will fill the form without references etc. just I will fill the date as CSLRE 2011 and I'm gone attach a letter and explain I toke 16Hrs SE at April 2011.
> 
> Good Luck.



I just called the board this morning and they passed me around and didn't get to talk to anyone at the end. I left a voice message for the person to call me back and hopefully he/she will. If I hear something, I will let you know as well.

I think it is a good idea to attach a letter explaining why the references are not attached and stated that we took the 16 Hrs SE in April 2011. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Calif (Jul 6, 2011)

mcengineer said:


> PSMSE said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to find out by calling the board, I spent a lot of time over the phone yesterday and they pass me from one person to other!!!!!!I will try today too and if I find out I'll let you know.
> ...


Thank you, and I tried to call, but get nobody to talk to me but voice mail.

I guess we may just refile the form with the letter explaining our situation, that may work. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## Calif (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

I just got a call back from a lady from the board, and was told that: for people who already took the 2011 April SE exam, they don't need to register for the state specific exam which is CSLRE, and just wait till the result come out. If they pass, they will get the further information of the exam in terms of the date, the format and etc.

She specifically told me that currently the exam information is not available, and they don't know whether it's gonna be a take home exam or other format, but it will be updated on the website.

Again, good luck to all of us.


----------



## mcengineer (Jul 6, 2011)

Calif said:


> Hi,
> I just got a call back from a lady from the board, and was told that: for people who already took the 2011 April SE exam, they don't need to register for the state specific exam which is CSLRE, and just wait till the result come out. If they pass, they will get the further information of the exam in terms of the date, the format and etc.
> 
> She specifically told me that currently the exam information is not available, and they don't know whether it's gonna be a take home exam or other format, but it will be updated on the website.
> ...



Thank you Calif. That was a really useful info. Good luck.


----------



## PSMSE (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, I got cal back from the board. same answer as Calif.

We do not need to do any thing. just wait for result and they will let us know what to do.

Also Thanks Calif to share whit us.

Good luck for all of us specially in California.


----------



## CAPLS (Jul 6, 2011)

Calif said:


> mcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > PSMSE said:
> ...


Any applicants that sat for the April 2011 NCEES SE exam in California and eligible for the new CSLRE exam will receive a letter with information and details. If the applicant passed the entire SE exam, that applicant will not need to refile an application to take the CSLRE exam. Currently the Board anticipates the CSLRE will be available later this Fall and not be associated with the other October exam dates.

If anyone has any additional questions or concerns, please contact me at 916-263-2271 or [email protected]

Thank you

Ric Moore


----------



## kewlman (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a question about CA license.

I have a PE license in Virginia with 12 years experience.

I took only Structural I exam.

If I want to get a SE license in CA, can I just take 2 day exam in VA, and then apply to take CSLRE in CA?

Or do I need work experiece in CA to take that exam?

Thx in advance.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 29, 2011)

kewlman said:


> Hi guys,I have a question about CA license.
> 
> I have a PE license in Virginia with 12 years experience.
> 
> ...


Kewlman,

Before you can take the CSLRE, you must first become a licensed civil engineer in CA. The exam requirements for this is the PE: Civil exam, a CA state written seismic exam (2.5 hours), and a CA state surveying exam (2.5 hours.) The board should allow for you to sub the structural 1 exam for the PE: civil exam. You will need to travel to CA in order to take the state written exams.

With that said, you can take the 16 hour structural exam whenever you want. If you pass, you can always move the passing of it to CA via an NCEES record or by the exam confirmation form that you must fill out with your comity application. You will ultimately need to fly to CA in order to take the CSLRE exam.

Your experience can be performed in VA or pretty much anywhere else in the US, but it must be under an SE or that state's equivalent of one. This really isn't all that hard. The hard part is that you will need 3 CA SE's (or WA/OR SE's) to serve as professional references for your CA SE application.

I hope this helps!


----------



## kewlman (Jul 29, 2011)

Kevo,

Thank you so much for the reply.

It helped me a lot to figure it out.

It looks like it's a long way to get a SE license in CA.

I still need to take several exams, and need to find someone who has CA license...



kevo_55 said:


> kewlman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,I have a question about CA license.
> ...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 29, 2011)

^^ No problem.

There are a lot of hoops to jump through for that CA SE license.


----------



## itsmemario (Aug 10, 2011)

I already have my SE license in Illinois and my CA PE license, are you telling me that I have to retake and pass this new SE test inorder to qualify to take the CSLRE to get my CA SE license? That makes absolutely no sense!!!

Why should I have to retake the SE exam, which in my opinion is pretty much the same as the old SE exam to qualify to get my CA SE. Can someone clarify this? What is so new in this new format of the SE exam that wasn't in the old SE exam. There was plenty of seismic design in the old exam, 3 out of 4 essay questions i had on the second day of the SE exam were seismic related.

I certainly don't mind taking the CSLRE and jumping though all the hoops of the CA licensing board, but retaking the SE is RIDICULOUS!!!

Can someone clarify this for me?

Oh and I also have my MLSE certificate, if that means anything...


----------



## CAPLS (Aug 11, 2011)

itsmemario said:


> I already have my SE license in Illinois and my CA PE license, are you telling me that I have to retake and pass this new SE test inorder to qualify to take the CSLRE to get my CA SE license? That makes absolutely no sense!!!
> Why should I have to retake the SE exam, which in my opinion is pretty much the same as the old SE exam to qualify to get my CA SE. Can someone clarify this? What is so new in this new format of the SE exam that wasn't in the old SE exam. There was plenty of seismic design in the old exam, 3 out of 4 essay questions i had on the second day of the SE exam were seismic related.
> 
> I certainly don't mind taking the CSLRE and jumping though all the hoops of the CA licensing board, but retaking the SE is RIDICULOUS!!!
> ...


When you say that you would need to "retake the SE exam", are you referring to the new National 16 hour SE exam or the former Structural I and Structural II exams? The California Board has never recognized the national Structural I exam and until this past April required an applicant to pass both the Structural II exam and the State Structural exam. Now California requires passage of the new 16 hour exam and the CSLRE.

CAPLS


----------



## epitome1170 (Aug 11, 2011)

CAPLS said:


> itsmemario said:
> 
> 
> > I already have my SE license in Illinois and my CA PE license, are you telling me that I have to retake and pass this new SE test inorder to qualify to take the CSLRE to get my CA SE license? That makes absolutely no sense!!!
> ...


Actually, CA does recognize the SEI, but only in order to get your Civil PE. Everything else you said is correct though.

Your other option could have been to take the SE3 (it is offered for the last time in October), but I think that dead line is now passed as well.


----------



## CAPLS (Aug 15, 2011)

epitome1170 said:


> CAPLS said:
> 
> 
> > itsmemario said:
> ...


epitome1170, you are correct towards the CA PE. I had responded in the context of SE licensing and the fact that the post was from a person that was already licensed as a CA PE.

Thanks

Ric Moore, PLS

Executive Officer


----------



## itsmemario (Aug 23, 2011)

So if i want to get my SE license in California, I have to take the NEW SE exam + the CSLRE, but can I even sign up for the new exam if I already have a SE license in Illinois? I would probably have to travel to a state i dont have the SE license in (California) and take it their??, because i doubt that Illinois would allow me to take it again? Any thoughts on this?

I can't be the only one dealing with this kind of problem!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 24, 2011)

^^ Why would having passed the SE I and SE II exams prevent you from taking the 16 hour SE exam in IL? I would contact the SE board to really see if this is a problem.

Getting back to your main question, you would need to take the new 16 hour SE exam if you would like a structural license in CA. The assumption that the SE1+SE2=16 hour SE does not hold true in all states.

If it means anything both WA and CA have posted a warning about this issue a while back in the form of a Q&amp;A. Here is CA's:

http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/se_faqs_12_08_10.pdf

I hope this helps.


----------



## itsmemario (Sep 16, 2011)

It would be nice if they gave those of us that passed the old SEI &amp; SEII some credit towards obtaining our SE licenses in the western states, as they did before this new NCEES 16 hour SE exam. Correct me if I am wrong but didn't they count the SEII and require you to take the old California special seismic exam (SEIII)?? Why can't they just do that for us that already have the SE license from taking the old SE test. Count the old SEII and still require us to take the new CSLRE? Requiring us to retake the SE exam and the CSLRE seems very unfair!


----------



## Calif_Eng (Sep 29, 2011)

Has anyone received mail from Calif board regarding the CSLRE exam? I haven't seen any info on the website either.


----------



## epitome1170 (Sep 30, 2011)

itsmemario said:


> It would be nice if they gave those of us that passed the old SEI &amp; SEII some credit towards obtaining our SE licenses in the western states, as they did before this new NCEES 16 hour SE exam. Correct me if I am wrong but didn't they count the SEII and require you to take the old California special seismic exam (SEIII)?? Why can't they just do that for us that already have the SE license from taking the old SE test. Count the old SEII and still require us to take the new CSLRE? Requiring us to retake the SE exam and the CSLRE seems very unfair!


They still were giving us "credit" for passing the SEI and II by allowing us to take the SEIII. As a matter of fact, they are offering that one more time as well (October 15th for me in WA)..

A lot of notice was given if anyone cared to look for the new exams and regulations, nothing was kept a secret. Does it suck for me if I dont pass the SEIII and I want to be a SE in CA or WA? Sure, but with the changing of exams comes new regulations... that's life.

It is your responsibility as a professional engineer to stay on top of the new regulations and requirements not the Board's.


----------



## Calif_Eng (Oct 12, 2011)

There are two big developments on CSLRE exam.

Last week Gov Jerry Brown signed a bill eliminating the state-specific SE exam. Yesterday, I received a FEDEX mail from California board including a SE state specific take-home exam!!! The letter from the board states that the current California law requires a state specific SE exam. I called the board but no response yet.

Anybody in the similar situation?


----------



## tws (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds contradictory, but great news either way!!


----------



## Calif_Eng (Oct 12, 2011)

tws said:


> Sounds contradictory, but great news either way!!


Well, getting an already-cancelled-exam-in-the-future feels weird and it is not fair. I already passed the 16hr test and I am subjected to this extra exam. I guess, the upcoming October 16hr exam takers probably won't have to do this.


----------



## CAPLS (Oct 12, 2011)

Legislation passed during this last session does not go into effect until January 1, 2012 which means that the current language is still in effect at this time. People applying during this timeframe are still required by law to pass a state specific exam in addition to the national exam.

The people that passed the 16 hours national in April are eligible for the new exam that was recently provided and anyone that passes the upcoming October 2011 exam will be required to complete the new CSLRE as well due to the law that was in effect at that time.

Beginning January, 2012 new applicants for the SE license will be required to take and pass a state specific structural exam.

Ric Moore


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's some more info on this via a SEAOC email I have just recieved:

*California eliminates its use of the state-specific SE exam*

Beginning Jan. 1, 2012, as part of their licensing requirements, prospective structural engineers will be tested using only the national 16-hour Structural exam, as California will no longer offer its own state-specific, eight-hour SE exam.

Governor Jerry Brown on Monday, Oct. 3 approved the change by signing Senate Bill 543 (Steinberg), which reauthorizes and sets requirements for many state boards and commissions, including the Board for Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors, and Geologists.

Carl Josephson of SEAOSD, and Chair of SEAOC’s Professional Licensing and Certification Committee, explained that California will join the rest of the states in using the 16-hour exam recently deployed by National Council of Examiners for Engineering and Surveying (NCEES).

“This should make reciprocity easier for California SEs,” Josephson said. “This also means that California SEs should take a more active role in writing and grading the NCEES SE exam to assure that the exam is relevant and applicable to our practice.”’

Several California SEs currently work with NCEES in writing this new exam, with an additional few involved in grading. However, Josephson said, more are needed. NCEES is sponsoring an introductory item-writing session in Los Angeles at the end of January.

“This is a great opportunity for California SEs to help the profession in a direct and meaningful way,” he added. “The people who have talked to me about their experience with the exam grading and writing tell me that it is very rewarding personally and professionally.

Those interested in more information can contact Josephson at [email protected]

SB 543 adds another significant requirement for licensure under the Board for Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors, and Geologists: a full set of fingerprints, to facilitate criminal background checks. The requirement will apply only to new applicants, not returning licensees. The bill also reauthorized the Board itself until Jan. 1, 2016.

For More information on SB 543 go to: http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/sen/sb_0501-0550/sb_543_bill_20111003_chaptered.html

-----

SEAOCC Contact: Don Schinske - (916) 447-1198, [email protected]


----------



## McEngr (Oct 13, 2011)

CAPLS said:


> Legislation passed during this last session does not go into effect until January 1, 2012 which means that the current language is still in effect at this time. People applying during this timeframe are still required by law to pass a state specific exam in addition to the national exam.
> 
> The people that passed the 16 hours national in April are eligible for the new exam that was recently provided and anyone that passes the upcoming October 2011 exam will be required to complete the new CSLRE as well due to the law that was in effect at that time.
> 
> ...


Does this mean that the state specific exam is another structural exam administered by California? This seems contradictory to Kevo's post. If it is just a take home exam in the future, that's easy!


----------



## parthurvt (Nov 2, 2011)

Reading the pdf FAQ from kevo's post earlier leads me to believe there will be some sort of take-home exam on the California laws pertaining to structural engineering. I'm pretty sure I had to take something similar when I got my PE over there.


----------



## calpal (Dec 3, 2011)

Effective with the 2012 exam administrations, the requirement for California Structural Engineer applicants to take and pass a state-specific examination will be eliminated. 

http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/message_for_california_se_applicants.pdf


----------

